# Waited for the 5DMkIII for so long. But an inbuilt flash is so handy! 7DMkII?



## foundationboy (Mar 4, 2012)

I look at my photos and my main usage is wide-angle and at festivals/nights out. The inbuilt flash of my old 30D was so handy and didn't scare people away. I've been waiting for so long for the 5dmkiii and was going to buy a 24mm f1.4 for low light but now I'm thinking a built in flash is just too useful for those time you can't be bothered taking out a 580ex.

Hmmm. Any ideas when the next Canon SLR will come out with inbuilt flash?? 

Ps, Thank you so much Canon Rumors - I have been checking twice a day for 6 months now for updates. How geeky am i!


----------



## jimmy156 (Mar 4, 2012)

What about the speedlight 270exII, more powerful then an inbuilt flash, "bouncable" and much more discreet then a 580ex!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 4, 2012)

Probably a T4i/650D, fairly soon. Then either a 70D or, more likely a 7DII late this year, or next. 

I doubt we will ever see a Canon FF with a popup, or if we do, it will be on a 'consumer/entry level' FF, whenever we see that. Speaking personally, I'm not at all a fan of a popup flash - it's ok as fill light in sunshine, but often not sufficiently powerful for that, and no HSS. The bigger issue for me is that the forward protrusion of a popup flash gets in the way of adjusting my TS-E lens.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 5, 2012)

You should be shooting with the flash off the camera anyway. You get better results.


----------



## dturano (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a 7d and when i purchased it i was jumping up from a Rebel XT and was torn like you because i felt there may be times i wont have an external and would like the option. Like my XT i find it useless and never use it, I have an external flash on at all times if not off the camera altogether. On my XT I used to have the sigma 24-70mm 2.8 beast of a lens, most high quality lens make the flash unusable due to the lens getting in the way. Plus I find myself using no flash at all and with a great low light lens im confident in most situations.

For personal use I almost never use the flash for part time gigs I mount the 580. After having the 7d for a few years I have no concern getting a camera with no built in flash.

I plan to buy a 5d mark III and sell my 7d once a few bathes of 5d mark III are out in the wild.


----------



## Taemobig (Mar 6, 2012)

Yup, its one of the things I missed from my 50D. There are times when I needed a quick fill flash and I would have lost the moment by having to attach my 580ex on my camera.


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 6, 2012)

I love the pop up flash on my 7D for one reason- wireless flash trigger for my 430ex ii. Comes in handy for quick "Strobist" shooting.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, I feel like a pop-up flash is a great convenience because, I can use it to:

assist with focus when in very dark shooting environments (strobe flash quickly, then push flash down, and set lens to MF
add fill light when I don't want to carry around extra weight / inconvenience - ie my external flash (Nissin 866ii Pro)
trigger my external flash, or add additional lighting effects (eg external on the side, and still use the pop up for direct fill)

While I don't do much flash photography, I definitely prefer to have the integrated pop up flash, rather than nothing. And knowing how to use even the pop up flash can still improve certain photos! Obviously external flashes provide more power, flexibility, creativity, etc - but a simple pop up flash with ETTLII is still very handy.

Paul


----------



## squarebox (Mar 6, 2012)

Just be careful, you can't use the built in flash at the wide end of the 10-22mm because the flash will cause a huge shadow to be cast into your pictures. For that reason alone i am considering getting a 600EX-rt.

One other thing you don't get with the pop-up flash is AF assist beam which gives you more accurate faster AF in low light.


----------



## Zo0m (Mar 6, 2012)

foundationboy said:


> I look at my photos and my main usage is wide-angle and at festivals/nights out. The inbuilt flash of my old 30D was so handy and didn't scare people away. I've been waiting for so long for the 5dmkiii and was going to buy a 24mm f1.4 for low light but now I'm thinking a built in flash is just too useful for those time you can't be bothered taking out a 580ex.
> 
> Hmmm. Any ideas when the next Canon SLR will come out with inbuilt flash??
> 
> Ps, Thank you so much Canon Rumors - I have been checking twice a day for 6 months now for updates. How geeky am i!




Well with the ISO-capacity of the 5dmkIII coupled with 24/1.4 you could go without flash for quite a deal of photos depending of what you shoot...


----------

